

Refocusing iOS Camera App: Adjust the focus of photos after you capture them - GrantS
http://www.trimensional.com/refocusing/

======
chrisBob
This looks like a good simple way of doing the popular refocusing. Looking at
the pictures I think they are doing much less processing than the similar
google app: Instead of a true gaussian blur in the other objects I think they
just align all of the pictures so that the spot you pick is not blurry, and
then add the frames together with the appropriate offset. This gives the out
of focus areas more of a multiple picture look than a natural blur. Not quite
a synthetic aperture, but not too bad either for $.99 and I imagine most
people will not notice the difference.

~~~
GrantS
One of the developers here, and thanks for the feedback -- that's a pretty
good guess at what we were going for. It looks like this dropped off the new
page pretty quickly but thanks for taking a look!

